# Tolex in Toronto?



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

Anybody know of a store in Toronto that sells amp finishing supplies, like tolex, grill cloth, piping, etc? I'd like to avoid the shipping charges associated with buying from the US, if at all possible. 

Thanks! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

If anyone knows about this, 12th fret and capsule know, and others. They have subcontractors who recover amps...

Gerald Weber has a great chapter on recovering techniques in "Tube Amp Talk," (Section I). Among other things, he recommends using large pieces of graph paper and an intermediary 1/1 scale model to determine where to cut the pieces on the tolex bolt of "cloth."

There actually is an exact industrial replacement product for Tolex, I remember reading, but I can't put my hands on the article. If I can, I'll re-post.


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

These guys have grill cloth and other assorted stuff-http://www.loudspeakers.ca/ The tube store has some grillcloth also.Tolex?in Canada-http://www.steamcomusic.com/tolex/index.html As far as learning how to apply it check 
this-http://blogs.ebay.com/jam4jaudio/entry/retolexing-part-2/_W0QQidZ254014012or this-http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff243/Casey4s/The%20Tolex%20Tutorial-Tolexing%20Curved%20Areas/?action=view&current=2e88.jpg


----------

